# Why Bartok String Quartets?



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

Do you adore Bartok? Tell us why.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

I am listen to "15 minute revolution" - Bartok's 3rd string quartet.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Much of Bartok, and the string quartets especially, fall into the category of hugely impressive while I'm listening, and then they slip from my grasp a few moments afterword. It could be their idiom is a little unfamiliar to me. 

So adore may not be the word I would use. Highly intrigued maybe.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I gather that English is not your first language. Nevertheless, I would like you to express your own thoughts about Bartók's music in general, and his quartets in particular. There's no point in me telling you what you already know.

Well, OK, I well disarm you by stating that Bartók is my favorite 20th C. composer, even surpassing Rachmaninov, Prokofiev, Ravel and Debussy.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Stirling said:


> Do you adore Bartok? Tell us why.


Bartók's music is among the best of any century and sounds like nothing else. He is definitely top 10.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I've listened to a lot of Bartok in my life, though less in the last 20 years than previously. I really like Music For Strings etc..., the Concerto For Orchestra, the Dance Suites and some of the Piano Music. The Quartets wowed me when I first encountered them but less now; perhaps the curse of over familiarity? and while I enjoy the PCs, I have never liked either of the VCs.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Morimur said:


> Bartók's music is among the best of any century and sounds like nothing else. He is definitely top 10.


And, it's got a nice beat, and you can dance to it.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Love has no reasons. The man who loves is without explanation.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I admire the technical aspects of the SQ, especially how the atonal harmony are worked out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2016)

I've loved them for years. They are unsurpassed for me; equalled maybe. The middle ones are particularly visceral.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, there were six of them - and for me they represented a well-laid road from late romanticism at the beginning through to an individually attained style at the end without any really scary potholes on the way.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

One of my favorites, he was a well rounded composer and very distinct. Folky, yet other-worldly. I enjoy the counterpoint in his music. I think he was closer than Stravinsky to being the "Bach of the 20th century".

His String Quartets are among his best compositions.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Several posts that were off-topic, inappropriate, or replies to such posts were deleted.


----------

